
Ask HN: If you attended a bootcamp, did you find work as an engineer afterwards? - leeny
I made a tiny one-question Twitter poll to better understand coding bootcamp outcomes and whether they line up with what attendees are promised.<p>It lives here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;alinelernerLLC&#x2F;status&#x2F;791065299097231360
======
dozzie
> If you attended a bootcamp, did you find work as an engineer afterwards?

Yes. I haven't attended any bootcamp, but the fact that I found a job as an IT
engineer makes the implication from the title true.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_consequence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_consequence)

